# couple of questions?



## scooby (Nov 23, 2009)

my daughter recently joined 4-h, and she would like to try her hand at market sheep at the fair next year. from what i'v been told so far is that the sheep club doesnt open till next spring. so i was hopeing to get some advice now.
What breed is usually shown for 4-h?Suffolk?
how old do they usually need to be when they go to fair/market?
how much do they cost to purchase? 
how much do they sale for?
any other info about the 4-h? fair? showing? that you think is valuble to know.
I was in FFA when i was in high school and showed/sold a couple of lambs but they helped you purchase taught you to feed/show/shear and everything else,that was along time ago so i dont remember much, and 4-h doesnt seem to help much with all that so any advice/info would be great. thanks so much


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 23, 2009)

The answer to most of your questions, is, it really doesn't matter. In 4h today, every kid gets a reward just for showing up, so they really don't need to learn how to do anything. It's more about making them feel good than teaching them the satisfaction of having done their actual best. The answer to how much a sheep costs or sells for is, well, how much does anything else cost or sell for? Almost free to very expensive, depending on what you want and what you are satisfied with.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 23, 2009)

You should talk with your county extension agent who will be able to help you with information or send you to someone that can  Ie: the the county 4H educator.  
   Here, in Indiana, Breed makes all the difference.  No mater what type of animal you are showing, dairy,beef,goats, sheep,....  The breed, and of course the age will determine what class you will be eligible to show your animal in, as well of course as the size/wieght of your animal,age,sex.....
   There may be a crossbred division in which all animals can be shown but generally when purebreds and crossbreds are shown together purebreds WIN....And at least the shows/fairs we attend a judge will have a hard time selecting a crossbred over a purebred.....
   But the exception would be the market wether class/classes.....This class makes no distinction between the 2...purebred/crossbred.
  I started my kids in the wether class...purchased some well bred wethers, but still reasonably priced....and my kids did well and learned the "ins and outs" of showing without the BIG prices and HEATED competition...JMO...


----------



## clarkai (Nov 23, 2009)

At least where I grew up, showing was very competitive! You had to know everything about the animal, all diseases, treatments, breed histories, everything. You had to was their armpits and ears, and you had to trim their wool to make them look as good as possible. And I'm only, so it probably hasn't changed that much. I guess it depends on what part of the country, but I certainly didn't get a ribbon for just showing up!

I second talking to your county extension agent. You should also be able to find 4-H booklets (or websites- just google "4-h market lamb") on raising market sheep, and that should help a lot. At least in my club, older members would show the younger ones how to trim, set up the animal, what breeds were best and all of that, so I'd definitely join the club come spring. The hard part that I remember was having a lamb be in the correct age and weight range.


----------



## scooby (Nov 23, 2009)

i have talk to one of her 4-h club leaders and she couldn't tell me much thats pretty much how i figured out it wasn't to organized, . but i want her to  get the experience of buying /selling/caring and training of a animal as well as get the satisfaction of knowing she did it. thats why i was hoping the club would help teach her all this.
When i was in ffa they helped you puchase your lambs, which if i remember was around $50 and when i sold i got something like $300 i think, so has it gone up/down from that any?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 24, 2009)

scooby said:
			
		

> i have talk to one of her 4-h club leaders and she couldn't tell me much thats pretty much how i figured out it wasn't to organized, . but i want her to  get the experience of buying /selling/caring and training of a animal as well as get the satisfaction of knowing she did it. thats why i was hoping the club would help teach her all this.
> When i was in ffa they helped you puchase your lambs, which if i remember was around $50 and when i sold i got something like $300 i think, so has it gone up/down from that any?


Can you find someone else who raises club lambs and ask them?  Usually black faced breeds (hamps and suffolks) are the most common market lambs. You usually want them to be 6 months old at market time.  Their prices range.  I'd say around $75 is average around here for a market lamb, but in areas in the midwest where club lambs are HUGE, they're probably a little pricier.  See if you can find a club lamb breeder or shower that can help with your questions.


----------



## scooby (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks everyone, and thanks aggieterpkatie, i guess i'll just have to probe at her club leaders for more info.


----------

